

Safari 5 Official (Press Release Slipup) - jasonlbaptiste

I had it up for a second on my iPad and when I went back to read it again after accidentally clicking out it was gone.  I post here often enough, so I'm not hoaxing.  Here is what I remember:<p>-  Google, Bing, and Yahoo<p>-  Uses Nitro JS engine.  30% faster than previous Safari.<p>-  Integrated Safari Reader confirmed.
======
jsm386
BGR managed to get it <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1412283>

